# when to change tank size!



## DiNick (Feb 28, 2005)

HEy!! i am just about to purchase 7 or 8 baby piranhas n i was wonder if i could have a breakdown on tank sizes as they grow!! eventually there goin to end up in a 150 gallon tank but i wanna know wat size is good 4 them when i put them in 4 the first time!!

thanks

Nick


----------



## DiNick (Feb 28, 2005)

i also have a 10 n 40 gallon tank


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

something around 90 gallons untill they are about 4-5 inches and that is kinda pushing it then a 150 would be a little crowded with 8 when they get to adult size thats about the breakdown 
hope this helps 
later


----------



## DiNick (Feb 28, 2005)

put them in a 90 gallon tank even when their very small??


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

just remember the rule 20 gallons per fish in the long run.....


----------



## DiNick (Feb 28, 2005)

i understand but wont they feel lost in such a big tank!! their only babies!!


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

no they have a whole river to swim in in the wild they will love it 
it does seem big but in 3 months it wont they will grow to about 4 inches in that time yopu can practically see them gettin bigger 
have fun 
later


----------



## DiNick (Feb 28, 2005)

thanks!!! another quick ? what should i feed baby piranhas???


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Powder said:


> no they have a whole river to swim in in the wild they will love it
> it does seem big but in 3 months it wont they will grow to about 4 inches in that time yopu can practically see them gettin bigger
> have fun
> later
> [snapback]913831[/snapback]​


YUP!!

IMO you should just go for the 150 from the start. I started with 5 babys in a 45 and upgraded to a 125, and picked up 2 more. Let me tell ya setting up a new tank and transfering everyone over is a pain in the ass, not to mention the stress on the fish. If you have the means just do the 150 from the start.



DiNick said:


> thanks!!! another quick ? what should i feed baby piranhas???
> [snapback]913844[/snapback]​


 As far as feeding goes...

My guys @ .5" ate blood, and black worms, ciclid granules, flakes,and mysis shrimp. They will eat almost anything, the main thin is to feed them often at that age... 3x a day til they get around 2" then 2x/day. At 2" I started offering them shrimp, krill, smelt... basically all the things you feed juvi thru adults but cut into smaller pieces.

Hope that helps... and good luck!!

This is by far the best place out there for info on Piranhas, so read up, and ask questions, everyone here is very helpfull


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

What if I have 4 reds and a caribe in my 125 they ae 8- 5 1/2, can I put a couple of 1 inchers in their and expect them to live?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Slim, you could probably add 1 or 2 more Ps, but I would say get them at about 5", I think 1" would get eaten.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> IMO you should just go for the 150 from the start.
> [snapback]914009[/snapback]​










Agreed. No point in wasting time and money upgrading from size to size.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I agree with everyone else, start big. I started my four piranhas in a 20 gallon as babies and moved them at about 2.5 inches. It was such a bitch moving them and waiting for them to become comfortable in their new tank that I'd wished I'd rather done it in a big tank to start with. Plus, those little fish in that big tank will likely see faster growth because the water parameters will be very easy to keep in check and they'll get tons of excercise.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> Civic Disobedience said:
> 
> 
> > IMO you should just go for the 150 from the start.
> ...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ive got 10 in a 113gallon tank and i need to get rid of 5 asap! they grow fast


----------

